# Brisket (enough said)



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I got a flatie yesterday and figured at least 14-16 hours....I coated her w/ mustard then garlic sea salt and garlic pepper (yes I love garlic). I also put a nice coat of Camp Dog seasoning fer a little tang. I put her on at 1415 yesterday and figured she would be OK until I woke up to go to early church this AM. Well, I woke up at 0430 and said let me go check her out! She was at 188 so I figured I'd go ahead and pull her! Got her wrapped all nice and cozy in a cooler and am greatly awaiting lunch today. Got some folks coming over this afternoon and going to cooked a cajun stuffed chicken to go w/ the brisket along w/ some asparagus and corn on the cob! Here are the pics of the brisket.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Looks yummy! What time


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably 1300 hours......Yeehaw!!!! Bring your swim trunks!


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Dang that sounds good. Should be some tender vittles right there!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great. Now tell us about the cajun stuffed chicken, please.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Lol,


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Boatjob1 said:


> Looks great. Now tell us about the cajun stuffed chicken, please.......... :thumbsup:


Have ta ask Chase bout that....I think it was Etufee (however u spell it) stuffed! 

Jalapeno poppers and a big pile of nanna pudding to end the day!!!! MMMMMMM:blink::thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Tom. They are shrimp and crawfish étouffée stuffed chickens from Cajun Specialty Meats. Awesome groceries.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

why do people alwys post stuff like this when i am at work on the days i forget my lunch at home???!!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

when i come home jason you better cook something like this or better after all the pics you post!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> when i come home jason you better cook something like this or better after all the pics you post!


Ill gladly cook something fer ya brother.....we'll have a shin-dig!!!! Bring the whole tribe and all!!!


----------

